# It's now official - Cyclists (like drivers) have thier share of jerks



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

I found a used blown tube that someone had blown at the bottom of my driveway. Obviously I am now some cyclists [email protected]#+h as he/she felt that I should throw out their garbage. Really? You cycled it in to this lovely valley I live in, you couldn't cycle it out? I don't do that. And I don't throw my used GU packets on the road either. I take them home and put them in the trash. It's really not some great hardship to pick up after yourself people! Cheers.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

RideAddict said:


> It's now official - Cyclists (like drivers) have thier share of jerks


I'll alert the media...


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

I put the GU wrappers in our recycle at home, and take my tube to the shop and they have a recycle bin. 
While someone could have defiled your driveway, it's possible they have started a thread, 'I lost my blown tube, I feel like a tool.', and they are dying inside. 
I hear you, it ticks me off when I see obvious 'bike trash' too! I've never had it in my drive, but I have a nice semi-wild park nearby for my MTB riding, and I just seeth when I see trash.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

but but but.....they are saving the environment by bicycling....

... how hard is to to stuff the tube and gu packets in your jersey pockets (or seat bag for the tube, if equipped)??? It's not like it gets cleaning when you go wash the jersey....


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

RideAddict said:


> It's now official - Cyclists (like drivers) have thier share of jerks


Ummm that was official before any of us were born.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

The fact that this clown realized cyclists are jerks only when HE bore the brunt of our **** behavior proves perfectly why we are considered jerks in the first place.


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

OK - I may be a clown but I'm not so self-centered as to expect others to clean up after me. And of course not all cyclists are jerks. And yes picking up a tube and putting it in the trash was no hardship. It just points to the larger issue of some humans not caring about their nest enough to not soil it. I'll try to bring up more important points going forward - like what hardware I'm considering buying.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is what actually happened. I was passing by that lovely valley and got a flat tire. When I fixed it, I really wanted to take that old tube with me, but some dude showed up from his house and said "I will give you $10 if you are going to leave that tube at the bottom of neighbor's driveway". 

That's what I call cycling for fun and profit, cheers =)


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm gonna catch hell for this, but:

I can't understand the arrogant presumption, trolling - or what ever. Why can't we all get along?!?! Name calling is so boring - one of the reasons why I am seldom on things like this. What was it you said about 'jerks'?

I agree about the trash left behind. It'd be great if the person who did what you are complaining of is on this forum and reading, but I doubt it. But the message is clear to anyone: STOP GIVING CYCLISTS A BAD REP!!!!!!

Yes, I also keep my garbage with me until I get home or find a trash can.

Okay, I am ready for the a## chewing, and not really caring. Sometimes my mood and tolorance is bad / low. Probably better for me to not respond to things sometimes.

Cheers


----------

